
Falsehoods programmers believe about time - gilad
https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
======
DrScump
Original submit, 360+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208)

